# First bird carving , an owl



## Ax-man (Jun 24, 2017)

After making sure my other work was done I decided to take a beautiful Saturday afternoon and try my hand at carving an owl along trying out my new to me homemade eye tool using the die grinder. This was my second attempt at making an owl before putting on the final finish. What do you think??? The first attempt was a butcher job with the saw, of course. I was just plain lost after carving the face but couldn't finish the body or the wings quite right. I thought bears were hard, trying to make a piece of wood look like an owl is more challenging. It is not what I envisioned when I started but I think I came close . Now that I kind of know some of the basic cuts and shaping I am going to try to do better and add more details. People seem to like critters more than the mushrooms.

Many years ago I tried to do an eagle . It was sad looking when I got done . It looked like a dehydrated , psycho, chicken and I swore I would never do another bird with a chainsaw. That was back before the internet and the YT. I decided to try again armed with owl pictures I thought I could do and watching some vids on YT. These things are helpful but trying to replicate other peoples work doesn't work for me. I ended up putting the pics away and just do what I felt comfortable with using the saw and come close as to how I wanted this owl to look like . The rest will fall in place with practice .

Next on my carving agenda for doing new things will be a simple looking eagle. Owls and eagles are kind of the same shape except for the head. Should be interesting.


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 24, 2017)

Ax-man said:


> After making sure my other work was done I decided to take a beautiful Saturday afternoon and try my hand at carving an owl along trying out my new to me homemade eye tool using the die grinder. This was my second attempt at making an owl before putting on the final finish. What do you think??? The first attempt was a butcher job with the saw, of course. I was just plain lost after carving the face but couldn't finish the body or the wings quite right. I thought bears were hard, trying to make a piece of wood look like an owl is more challenging. It is not what I envisioned when I started but I think I came close . Now that I kind of know some of the basic cuts and shaping I am going to try to do better and add more details. People seem to like critters more than the mushrooms.
> 
> Many years ago I tried to do an eagle . It was sad looking when I got done . It looked like a dehydrated , psycho, chicken and I swore I would never do another bird with a chainsaw. That was back before the internet and the YT. I decided to try again armed with owl pictures I thought I could do and watching some vids on YT. These things are helpful but trying to replicate other peoples work doesn't work for me. I ended up putting the pics away and just do what I felt comfortable with using the saw and come close as to how I wanted this owl to look like . The rest will fall in place with practice .
> 
> Next on my carving agenda for doing new things will be a simple looking eagle. Owls and eagles are kind of the same shape except for the head. Should be interesting.View attachment 586944


Nice.


----------



## Kydan (Jul 22, 2017)

Your first bird carving his great!!! I hope I can do has good.


----------



## svk (Jul 30, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Woodnome1 (Jan 31, 2018)

Cool!!


----------



## Rip wood (Feb 3, 2018)

Wish i could carve like that!


----------



## WolfMann (Jun 5, 2018)

Good one!


----------

